# I do not understand these rescues....



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

As many of you know, we had to put down our Zeus 2 weeks ago. I'm sure I was like many at first and said there's no way I could get another because I can't keep going through this heartbreak and I can't let someone else come in and "fill" Zeus' spot in the house. That changed pretty quickly and through my tears and trying to gather what's left from the broken pieces of my heart I was trying so hard to contact every GSD Rescue I could think of. 

I am all for adopting full grown dogs, my Zeus was a full grown dog. But at the time I did not have any children so Zeus, and my other dogs, got used to our children one at a time. I thought it would be rough on the dog to bring them into a house with 4 young children so I was trying to look for a puppy. I know purebred GSD are very hard to come across in rescues. So I said let me start my search and what's meant to be - will be.

Well I found a BEAUTIFUL GSD puppy in a rescue in GA. .... It would be about a 9 hour trip for us. We were going to take it this weekend though. By time we paid the adoption fee, gas, hotel, food, etc...it would be pretty close to going with one of the breeders around here but we wanted to do the right thing and help a GSD rescue out. I sent my original email and heard something back the next day. I was never told if the dog was still available though. So I called and called - the phone just rings. On the application it has another phone number - it goes right to voice mail so I left a message. I've sent emails, everything. I can't get an answer back. This has been going on since Tues. I'm sure the little guy must be gone already. I'll try and attach some pictures of him....


















He's a cutie isn't he. Now you know why we were going to take the 9 hour trip each way. We were going to make it a family weekend. We are a family that does everything together - even food shopping. Some people say we are too cheesie with each other, etc... Cheesie or not - we love being a family and doing things together (including our dogs). 

I do realize I have a lot going on in my family. I have four kids, another dog, a husband, I work full time, etc... (My husband and I work opposite shifts so someone is always home for our dogs and children). It's a busy house - but I still feel like I'm missing something. I know what I'm missing - it's my Zeusy. But, I know he's not coming back - I know I'm not trying to get another GSD to "replace" him - that will never happen. I think I'm missing the goofy expressions of a GSD, the extra loving they give you - I think this house is needing some "spunk" back again. Everyone is so down - even my dog Belle that I have left. So....off to the rescues I went.

I'm just not having any luck at all. No one will get back to me. My phone calls go unanswered. I contacted someone else that does rescue and she's a breeder also and I noticed under her name it says she has puppies available so I asked her to send me a link to her website and let me know if she had any puppies still available - nothing. Another rescue in central FL I'm having a hard time getting a hold of. I got one email back but all the others go unanswered. 

I thought we'd be taking a long family weekend and coming home with a new little guy...it didn't work out that way. Maybe I should just stick to my original thought...if it was meant to be - it will be. 

I started looking at breeders in FL then. Oye - $1,800, $400, $800, $1,200....so many different prices, so many different questions I have. I've never brought from a breeder before. My dogs have always been rescues. I know I could to the local shelter right now and be back home with a puppy probably in an hour. That's not what I'm looking for - I don't want any puppy to fill "the empty void" in this house. I want a GSD - I miss those expressions, the goofy way they always make you feel better... I'm just trying to understand why I am not hearing back from anyone. .... Maybe it's a sign. Maybe I'm not supposed to have a GSD back in my life now. Maybe I'm supposed to stick to my little couch potato Belle and nows not the right time.  I just had to vent a little...sorry.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know what to say Linda, just that I hope things start looking up for you soon. I live in Australia so we do not have the same numbers of rescue groups here but from what I have read I would think that these organisations would be more than keen to follow up on someone who wants one of their animals. I hope you do 'find' your new friend soon


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

hang on, you were meant to have a GSD, a rescued GSD, your paths will cross soon, just give it some time


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Linda,

Please be patient with the GSD rescues. Almost all are volunteers and do their rescue work around their regular jobs and also their families. You mentioned that you were ready to drive 9 hours to see the pup and had left several messages but did you fill out an application? Did you look at how the rescue operates and their adoption procedures?

My best advice is look into rescues that are local to where you live. Many rescues do not adopt more then 2-3 hours away or out of state unless they have a trusted member in your area. Their main reason for this is they do home checks and need to be able to reach you within a reasonable time period. When I did a homecheck 2-3 hours away that was 4-6 hours driving and then 1-2 hours homecheck (actual homecheck and then GSD gabbing usually). So pretty much my whole Sat or Sunday was taken up along with my homecheck buddy's day plus a whole tank of gas $$ to fill up a larger SUV that most of us drive. They also need to be able to pick up the rescue if the dog doesn't work out or to help come out and ease the transition if needed. 

If you have a multidog or even 1 other dog household they want to meet your dog(s) to see if the rescue you have in mind would be a good fit. If that dog is not right then there may be another in the rescue that would be compatible. Or there may be one coming in or under medical hold.

Please also be aware that rescues get hammered with phone calls and emails when a young pure puppy goes up on the website. When I was an adoption coordinator I would get 2-3 phone calls and 3-4 emails minimal a day asking about a puppy. I would politely answer their questions and then direct them to fill out an application online. If an application was filled out then I knew they were serious and not just someone looking to adopt a pup for the wrong reasons or on a whim since they fell in love with the picture but didn't actually read about the dog.

My suggestion is that you wait at least 2 months to add another dog. I know that is incredibly hard to do. I lost my 2 GSDs Corie and Timber 4 months apart and was devestated by them both and also the feeling of going from 3 dogs to 1 in my house was painful each day. I wanted to go out and get another dog right away but I needed time to grieve and to not rush and get another dog that would be a wrong fit. I didn't want my heart to break again or cause my Guinness stress adjusting to a new dog when he was also grieving. I also had a very young child and needed to make sure that the new dog would be a good fit. Since I wasn't ready to emotionally commit my heart yet to a new dog, I volunteered to foster dogs. After about 8 months and a couple of foster dogs I did find Dakota, a 4 year old male ( I was looking for a female ) who was the perfect fit for our family and adored my daughter and now my son. 

I believe when it is meant to be, the right dog will appear. There were countless times when a family wanted to adopt a specific dog but that one just wasn't right for them or an application arrived earlier that was equally qualified as a home and we had to go by postmark date. These families were disappointed but they kept an open mind. Sometimes we would ask them to meet another dog (little older or younger or not the color they really wanted) we thought was a fit and they were pleasantly surprised to see that the dog just fell in love with their family or their dog and kinda "adopted" them. Just keep an open mind.

Hang in there and hugs to you and your family during this time.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree what is meant to be is meant to be and you will have your pup. 
You can never replace but you can give an animal the opportunity to a great life with you and create a whole new world of memories. You deserve it. good luck


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes, please be patient with rescuers. We have to juggle jobs, family, our own dogs, and rescue work. None of us are paid or full-time. Also, we don't get to potential adopters as quickly as we get to dogs that need to be pulled from shelters before they're put down. The last thing we want is someone adopting a dog on a snap decision or they have to have this dog "right now." Those tend to come back in higher numbers than the ones where people took their time. In my own rescue, the approval process takes at least a week-- we have to speak with your references and your vet and do a home visit.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I also think you need to be patient. Rescues are super busy, and it helps if you fill out an application. 

I want to say that I think that a puppy is not what your family will mesh with best though. Many rescues (in FL.. i live here and know) the history to the dogs and their foster families know how they are with cats, dogs, babies, etc. And if they don't, they are usually more than happy to find out. It sounds like dealing with housebreaking and crate training and puppy antics and teething with 4 little children and another dog seems a little less practical, than a full grown, stable, adult dog that has already had experience putting up with young children and knows how to potty outside and not use hands and arms as chew toys.

I would be more than willing to help you sort though the rescue dogs here in Fl to find one that would be a good match for your family. Good luck either way.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hard to do but patience is the key. so many good replies and advice on the thread already. only thing i'll add is more encouragement to be patient and say please, please do not buy while so many of these beautiful animals are in shelters and need rescue. take good care, many blessings to you and your family!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I tend to go with the idea that it wasn't meant to be with that dog if things don't work out. I know before I adopted Logan there were a couple dogs that I thought were "it" and became very disappointed when I would call and email but someone else adopt the dog. Then after Logan passed away and I was looking again I had the same issue. There was one dog that I was going to drive a few hours to go see, I called the shelter to let them know I was leaving now and found out the dog was gone. They had gotten mixed up on which dog I was coming to see and she was adopted out. I was angry, and upset that I had nearly spent all that time and gas money for "nothing."

But I went back to searching petfinder, and came across Emma. She had been in a tiny rural shelter for over a month. One couple came from out of state to adopt her, but left without her when they saw how she reacted to collars and leashes. I think it was about a 6 hr drive one way for my boyfriend and I coming from central Indiana to central Kentucky for her. She is perfect, and exactly what I needed. And also so far from what I was originally looking for! 

Logan died at only 3.5 years old, and still acted completely like a puppy. So I was searching for an older dog, preferably 5+ years old because I thought having a younger and immature dog would be too painful. Then I came home with this 8 month old puppy! But I knew the minute I saw her that she was the one.

When I adopted Tessa it was also meant to be... At the time I found her on petfinder I wasn't in an apartment that allows dogs yet, but was moving in another month. I ended up finding an apartment that allowed dogs and the landlord let me move in early for free. I also was about to go on a week long business trip right after finding her and the rescue said how they do not hold dogs. I was SO nervous that entire trip. When I got back, moved, and called the rescue she was there. She had actually been adopted out, but the family returned her due to spay incontinence. I told them I didn't care, I had hardwood floors and cleanup would be easy lol. The spay incontinence went away after a few weeks.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I know - patience is so important. I'm always the one that tells that to everyone else - I should take my own advice huh. I went into this with the - if it was mean to be ... it will be attitude. That rescue is a long distance away but told them how far I was, etc... (the rescue out of state) and they were thrilled and so happy that they could possibly adopt out into our home. So they sent me paperwork and I filled it out, etc... I mentioned to them about the home checks, etc...and I believe they have someone here that either works with them or helps out in a situation like this. I try to cover all my bases before I get into anything. It was going well and then it seemed I hit a wall. It's been going on six days I haven't heard anything so...I gave up. I did all my leg work and made sure all my i's were dotted and t's were crossed but for some reason - it didn't seem to work out. I explained everything to them, dogs past and present, children, work history, vet's, etc... They seemed so happy. She wrote me a really nice email that made me feel so good. Basically she said she was becoming heart broken from doing these rescues and wondering if she should even gone on doing it because she always wonders if she had placed the right dog with the right family/person because so many dogs aren't treated half as well as mine, etc... I was glad I was able to show her there are still good and loving people out there and she made me feel good knowing I do take good care of my kids - fur or nonfur. 

I'm going to be patient and remember the first thing I said to myself when I started looking again....what's mean to be, will be. I just have to keep saying it to myself for it to sink in. I don't want to go to a breeder if I can rescue a GSD. I've actually never used a breeder at all - ever. I've always adopted my dogs from shelters. I know a some things about rescuing from volunteering at the shelters and rescue organizations. So it really warms my heart that we all do what we do for these poor souls. If anyone in FL can help me out my email is [email protected]. Next week, next month or next year...what will be, will be. Thanks for lending an ear!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am not sure, but it sounds like you were able to get in touch with someone at the rescue with the puppy? Maybe they have so many applications for this pup that it is taking them a while to wade through them all. Good rescues will place a pet (especially one that is in high demand) with the best home and not the first home that submits an application.

A purebred pup, with a totally cute internet posted picture like this one, could easily bring in 50 applications. It takes a while to check all those applications!

I really hope you're able to hold on and go with a rescue, even if it isn't going to be this particular puppy that ends up in your home. As a rescuer, it always makes me a little sad to hear someone say that they decided to go with a breeder when one rescue option didn't work out. I support purchasing from good breeders, don't get me wrong. But if you want a rescue, I hope you can stay as patient as you might need to be in order to get the right rescue for you and your family.
Good luck,
Sheilah


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I believe I will stay on task and wait for a rescue. I've never purchased from a breeder and I really don't want to. (Nothing against those trustworthy breeders - they do it for the right reason and that is great - it's sad that everyone doesn't). 

I will be patient. I'm not in a rush. I didn't want to see this handsome fella slip away but....it wasn't meant to be. The rescue did tell me that they will be having 3 pups coming in next week. Of course they have to be vetted, etc.... before adopting out but she wanted to give me all my options. I'll be patient. Instead of focusing on a puppy/dog coming in to our lives right now. I went out and purchased a tree/flower to plant in memory of Zeus and brought some solar lights to put on either side of it with a garden angel statue. I can't wait to plant it tomorrow. It attracts butterflies!!! That makes me happy! I also brought a locket so I could put some of Zeus' ashes in there and always have him with me. On the locket it says - Forgever In My Heart. It was perfect!!!!! So I'm moving forward and there will be no more intense searches for dogs/pups, etc... I filled out some applications already and will fill out a few more tomorrow so they could make sure we are OK. Other than that...what is meant to be - will be. Thanks everyone!


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

Hang in there. The right one will come at the right time.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

For those of us (me) that would like to help you look, What you looking for? A few things we know already.

1. Must be ok with small Children
2. Must be friendly with other dogs (small, large, both?)
3. Age? Must be puppy, teenage, adult, senior??? Any preferences?
4. Sex? Would you prefer a male of female? The opposite of whatever dog you currently have would be the best choice, but usually 2 males can get along well and occasionally 2 females can as well.
5. Appearance.. any preference???


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are some that are good with dogs, and small kids.
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Bruno: Petfinder
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Kai: Petfinder


And I just found this guy on Petfinder, his Foster mom belongs to this site, and I know his new family was picking him up today. So just keep your hopes up and I'm sure you will find you perfect pup.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you GSDSunshine!!!

Must be good with young children. That's the biggest one. And a back ground on my children is...they are normal children - they are loud sometimes, laughing, running, bickering sometimes but they aren't over active and they were brought up to love and respect animals.

I have Belle at home. She'll be 12 years old soon. She's under my name on here - she's the one curled up on the couch and the "baby" in the wedding picture. She is VERY mellow! Very! The most mellow dog I have ever seen. She always has been. I remember being in puppy class with her and thinking to myself - is there something wrong with her...she's way too calm compared to these other puppies. That's just her. She would get a burst of engery and play with Zeus for a minute or two but...that was about it. She's my couch potato big time! She's laying next to me in bed now as I type this. She gets along with everyone and everything. She's great with the kids -but she prefers not to be around them. She likes to be by herself or cuddled with me in bed.

Sex - I'm not sure. I was looking for a male but...a female is OK also if everything else works. I thought maybe a male would work better since I have Belle at home.

Color - I like black and tan but if everything else is ok, color doesn't matter. And we like the big dogs. The bigger the GSD the better for us but again - if everything else is a match, size doesn't matter.

Age....this is the tricky question. I was BEYOND lucky to adopt Zeus. He was full grown and perfect. Everything was perfect, he loved people, kids, dogs, wasn't food aggressive, etc...

Another big thing I worry about is food aggression. When I was young and got my first GSD I {shamefully} didn't know what I was doing and he grew up very food aggressive. He actually bit everyone in my family, including my husband (boyfriend at the time) and he bit myself very badly twice. He broke pieces of bone in my hand when he bit me. I know most people would have put him down but....I couldn't. That was soooo long ago and I didn't have children and once my husband and I moved out and got our own place we were careful how we put his food down, etc. We worked around his problem because after all - I caused the problem because I didn't know how to train a dog when I was 13. So...ever since then - any dog welcomed into our home, puppy or adult I trained not to be food aggressive. Little story - we got Belle as a tiny puppy...she was already food aggressive. Growling at us when we went near her food, water, bone, toys, etc... After speaking to my mother on the phone she said I should bring her to the pound, etc... (Clearly, even though I love my mom - she's not the biggest dog person). But anyway, I could never give up a dog because they had a problem that had to be worked through. I trained her not to be food aggressive/possessive and she's been so gentle ever since. - So after all that...what I have been trying to get out is that I think it's very important that a dog/puppy isn't food aggressive. 

Back to age...I would like a puppy so he/she gets accustomed to growing up with 4 small children, the running around that 4 kids do, the loud laughing, etc... But if there is a dog that is 2-3 years old and they are good with everything else....maybe a full grown dog would work. I just get a little worried that if one of the kids trip over the dog, the dog would get upset. Not that my kids trip over my dogs a lot but it has happened once or twice and it didn't bother Zeus at all - and doesn't bother Belle either. They'd just look at them like watch out would ya. Don't know if I explained that right but I hope you know what I mean. I know it's hard to get a pure bred puppy in a rescue but if one does become available down the line, I think we'd like to try and adopt him/her. 

I hope I didn't babble too much and confuse you. Thank you so much for helping!!!


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Oye - sorry - I babbled a lot. :-(


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

oh no, its ok. did you check out either of the dogs I posted?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh gosh, what a sweet face that bruno has. kai too, but if i already had a girl, i'd want a boy!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's not hard at all to find a rescue GSD that was raised in a house with kids. Seems like a lot of families are having to move to apartments and get rid of their dogs.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

You can look in the paper for people looking to rehome their GSD. That's kinda how I found my girl. There was a 1yr old male in a MUCH closer town for 50$ but decided to go for the 5 month old in a town a hour away. She was from a oops litter and sold the rest of the litter she remaind and he was gunna keep her but decided not to. His other 2 girls FOUGHT and decide to find the young pup a home. She's everything I wanted. I still email him updates. Tho he has not replyed to the last one. You never know when THE ONE will jus fall into your lap.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Another thought is, you might want to team up with the German Shepherd Rescue closest to you and volunteer to foster. You would be helping to save many lives, not just one. You would have all the love, charachter and goofy-ness of a GSD, while giving your family time to heal from your loss....plus, added bonus...most Foster Families go through the same evaluation process potential adopters do. That means you would be a pre-approved adopter when the right dog to add to your family comes through. Plus #2, most rescues give first adoption preference to the foster family. Personally, I see "Foster Failure" (where you get a foster dog you just can't let go, and they become a permanent addition) written all over here, but you could surprise me! 

Another consideration is that often breeders have young, full bred adults they let go at a much lower price. There are many reasons they 'release them for adoption' but it is also another option.

Best of luck to you in your search.

-Yvonne


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL You hit the nail right on the head Yvonne. Just call me Ms. Foster Failure! I get wayyyyy too attached to things too quickly. It would never work. That's how I had three dogs at once, in the past. I use to volunteer at the shelter. Such a bad thing to do when you love dogs. Just kidding - I think it's wonderful that people volunteer so much. That is when I got my 3 dogs - all within 6 months and that's exactly how I got my Zeusy - from the same shelter after he was taken away from his previous owners. Fate - it's amazing how it works out sometimes - it really is. 

On another note - I am working with 2 great GSD Rescue's. I stopped contacting the breeders - I'm not in that much of a rush to get another GSD. What will be, will be. And I'm not contacting anymore rescue's either. These two are really great and if they don't have anything for us right now - then it wasn't meant to be. We will wait - no rush.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

momto3k9s said:


> I am working with 2 great GSD Rescue's. .... if they don't have anything for us right now - then it wasn't meant to be. We will wait - no rush.


Before we adopted Wolf, I spent literally hours looking at GSD rescue sites-it was like pornography for me-I just looked and dreamed about how life would be with this one or that one. 

Five years later, I am confident that Wolf was made for us. He's not perfect, just perfect for us.

I think you're wise to trust good rescues and extremely wise to get the right fit for your family. Good luck, your dog is out there.

MJ


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Well now! If y'all are being in a helpful mood....Since I'm so far away from 3Dogs, I'll share her dog-hunting resources, if you don't mind...

My male husky lost his sister to complications of diabetes a few years ago. He is 10 now, but you'd never know it. He really misses having a sister, I miss having a Shepherd in the house. I've been volunteering with a rescue, watching boards, the paper, no rescues of the sort I'm looking for in over a year! -sniff!-

Looking for a young female or puppy.

Big! The bigger the better! I'm with 3dog on this one.

B&T or B&R . I love all dogs, but the long hairs and whites aren't my thing if I have a choice.

Can't think of the cats as "snack" please.

Trained/not trained/need vetting/rehab/special care/socializing? All good, can do.

I've been talking to a few local breeders after being patient for over a year. Getting "puppy fever' now tho!

Have fun!


----------

